# Olive Tree BA127



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Any photos or info on this boat please


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Olive Tree BA127 appears in 1961 and 1964 Olsen Almanacs
Call letters MCNE 24/24 tons Owners J.Duthie & A.Duthie Ayr.
In the defra statistics for 1998 there is an Olive Tree N332 O.N. A19810 length 16m Grt24 built 1959 wood. 
There is an earlier Olive Tree FR321 which appears in the 1934 and 1938 Olsen Almanacs.
O.N. 139823 41 net. built 1918 at Hook. Owners G.Duthie & others Fraserburgh.
Regards
Dave


----------



## DonaldKerr (Apr 13, 2015)

*BA.127 Crinan Canal Circa 1960*

BA.127 Crinan Canal Circa 1960


----------

